# pieces compatibles hackintosh ?



## melvyn71 (31 Mars 2013)

bonjour a tous




je viens de me commander un PC en kit orienté gamer, et j'aurais voulus si par le plus simple des hasard il m'était possible de me monté un hackintosh pour découvrir l'univers mac ...


ma config :

proco : I7 2600
CG : GTX 460 asus
CM : gigabyte GA h77 d3h
ram : gskill rpjaws 2*4Go
lecteur cd : top achat (^^)
boitier : zalman z11 plus (avec usb 3.0)





donc je voudrait savoir si il y aurait des incompatibilité ou non, et quel serait la marche a suivre pour tout installé et paramétrer correctement (je m'y connais sous windows mais pas du tout sous mac ^^)



merci d'avance


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Avril 2013)

melvyn71 a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien j'ai personnellement un Zalman z11 plus aussi, quand a ta carte mère c'est une gigabyte dont la marque est pleinement compati le. J'ai personnellement la z77-ds3h...


----------

